# قائمة اغنياء العالم 2008



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

قائمة اغنى اغنياء العالم 2008 


المركز الاول: وارن بوفيت الجنسية: الولايات المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الولايات المتحدة العمر: 77 عاماً الثروة: 62 مليار دولار

المركز الثاني: كارلوس سليم حلو وعائلته الجنسية: المكسيك بلد الاقامة: المكسيك العمر: 68 عاماً الثروة: 60 مليار دولار

المركز الثالث: ويليام غيتس الثالث الجنسية: الولايات المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الولايات المتحدة العمر: 52 عاماً الثروة: 58 مليار دولار

المركز الرابع: لاكشماي ميتال الجنسية: الهند بلد الاقامة: المملكة المتحدة العمر: 57 عاماً الثروة: 45 مليار دولار

المركز الخامس: موكيش امباني الجنسية: الهند بلد الاقامة: الهند العمر: 50 عاماً الثروة: 43 مليار دولار

المركز السادس: انيل امباني الجنسية: الهند بلد الاقامة: الهند العمر: 48 عاماً الثروة: 42 مليار دولار

المركز السابع: انغيفار كامبراد وعائلته الجنسية: السويد بلد الاقامة: سويسرا العمر: 81 عاماً الثروة: 31 مليار دولار

المركز الثامن: كي سينغ الجنسية: الهند بلد الاقامة: الهند العمر: 76 عاماً الثروة: 30 مليار دولار

المركز التاسع: اولغ ديرباسكا الجنسية: روسيا بلد الاقامة: روسيا العمر: 40 عاماً الثروة: 28 مليار دولار

المركز العاشر: كارل البريخت الجنسية: المانيا بلد الاقامة: المانيا العمر: 88 عاماً الثروة: 27 مليار دولار


العرب الاكثر ثراءً

المركز الاول: الوليد بن طلال المركز في القائمة: 19 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 51 عاماً الثروة: 21 مليار دولار

المركز الثاني: ناصر الخرافي وعائلته المركز في القائمة: 46 الجنسية: الكويت بلد الاقامة: الكويت العمر: 64 عاماً الثروة: 14 مليار دولار

المركز الثالث: نجيب ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 46 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 53 عاماً الثروة: 12.7 مليار دولار

المركز الرابع: ناصيف ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 68 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 46 عاماً الثروة: 11مليار دولار

المركز الخامس: انسي ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 96 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 78 عاماً الثروة: 9.1 مليار دولار

المركز السادس: محمد العمودي المركز في القائمة: 96 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 62 عاماً الثروة: 9 مليار دولار

المركز السابع: عبد العزيز الغرير وعائلته المركز في القائمة: 96 الجنسية: الامارات العربية المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الامارات العربية المتحدة العمر: 54 عاماً الثروة: 8.9 مليار دولار

المركز الثامن: سليمان الراجحي المركز في القائمة: 107 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 88 عاماً الثروة: 8.4 مليار دولار

المركز التاسع: معن الصانع المركز في القائمة: 112 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 53 عاماً الثروة: 8.1 مليار دولار

المركز العاشر: محمد بن عيسى الجابر المركز في القائمة: 194 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 49 عاماً الثروة: 5.3 مليار دولار

المركز الحادي عشر: صالح كامل المركز في القائمة: 203 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 66 عاماً
الثروة: 5 مليار دولار

المركز الثاني عشر: صالح الراجحي المركز في القائمة: 214 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 96 عاماً
الثروة: 4.7 مليار دولار

المركز الثالث عشر: سعد الحريري المركز في القائمة: 334 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية ولبنان العمر: 37 عاماً الثروة: 3.3 مليار دولار

المركز الرابع عشر: ماجد الفطيم المركز في القائمة: 349 الجنسية: الامارات العربية المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الامارات العربية المتحدة العمر: غير متوفر الثروة: 3 مليار دولار

المركز الخامس عشر: سليمان القصيبي المركز في القائمة: 368 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: غير متوفر الثروة: 3 مليار دولار

المركز السادس عشر: سامح ساويروس المركز في القائمة: 396 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 51 عاماً
الثروة: 2.9 مليار دولار

المركز السابع عشر: سيف الغرير وعائلته المركز في القائمة: 412 الجنسية: الامارات العربية المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الامارات العربية المتحدة العمر: غير متوفر الثروة: 2.8 مليار دولار

المركز الثامن عشر: بسام الغنيم المركز في القائمة: 412 الجنسية: الكويت بلد الاقامة: الكويتالعمر: غير متوفر
الثروة: 2.8 مليار دولار

المركز التاسع عشر: كتبية الغنيم المركز في القائمة: 412 الجنسية: الكويت بلد الاقامة: الكويت العمر: 61 عاماً
الثروة: 2.8 مليار دولار

المركز العشرون: خالد بن محفوظ وعائلته المركز في القائمة: 412 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية العمر: 79 عاماً الثروة: 2.8 مليار دولار

المركز الحادي والعشرين: نجيب ميقاتي المركز في القائمة: 446 الجنسية: لبنان بلد الاقامة: لبنان العمر: 52 عاماً
الثروة: 2.6 مليار دولار

المركز الثاني والعشرين: طه ميقاتي المركز في القائمة: 446 الجنسية: لبنان بلد الاقامة: لبنان العمر: غير متوفر
الثروة: 2.6 مليار دولار

المركز الثالث والعشرين: خلف الحبتور المركز في القائمة: 462 الجنسية: الامارات العربية المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الامارات العربية المتحدة العمر: 58 عاماً الثروة: 2.5 مليار دولار

المركز الرابع والعشرين: ايمن الحريري المركز في القائمة: 524 الجنسية: السعودية بلد الاقامة: السعودية ولبنان
العمر: 29 عاماً الثروة: 2.3 مليار دولار

المركز الخامس والعشرين: محمد البحر المركز في القائمة: 573 الجنسية: الكويت بلد الاقامة: الكويت العمر: غير متوفر
الثروة: 2.1 مليار دولار​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

62 مليار هههههههه وبالدولار كمان هههههه
بتمنى يفيدو الفقرا بهالمصاري
ميرسي الك اختي عالمعلومات


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



*لا ثانك يو على واجب يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> 62 مليار هههههههه وبالدولار كمان هههههه
> بتمنى يفيدو الفقرا بهالمصاري
> ميرسي الك اختي عالمعلومات


*
اكيد فى منهم بيعمل خدمات كويسة وفى لا
بس الى مستغرباله
انى ملقتش اسمى :smil12:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الى ايداهم يدينا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## merna lovejesus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> قائمة اغنى اغنياء العالم 2008
> 
> 
> المركز الاول: وارن بوفيت الجنسية: الولايات المتحدة بلد الاقامة: الولايات المتحدة العمر: 77 عاماً الثروة: 62 مليار دولار
> ...



ميرسى كتير ليكى على المعلومات الجميله ديه


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الى ايداهم يدينا يا حبيبتى​



*فى المشمش يا روحى*:new2:​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتير ليكى على المعلومات الجميله ديه



*انتى الى ميرسى على مرورك وتشجيعك يا قمر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> المركز الثالث: نجيب ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 46 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 53 عاماً الثروة: 12.7 مليار دولار
> 
> المركز الرابع: ناصيف ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 68 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 46 عاماً الثروة: 11مليار دولار
> 
> المركز الخامس: انسي ساويرس المركز في القائمة: 96 الجنسية: مصر بلد الاقامة: مصر العمر: 78 عاماً الثروة: 9.1 مليار دولار


 

عيله ساويرس رافعه راسنا 
مرسىىىىىىى يا جيلان على المعلومات ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> عيله ساويرس رافعه راسنا
> مرسىىىىىىى يا جيلان على المعلومات ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*هههههههههههههههههه
عقبال عيلتنا يا اخويا
الارعة تتباهى ب............
اى خودمة :t30:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *عقبال عيلتنا يا اخويا*
> *الارعة تتباهى ب............*
> *اى خودمة :t30:*


 
ايه يا بنتى احنا هنخبط فى الحلل ​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايه يا بنتى احنا هنخبط فى الحلل ​



*الى على راسه بطحة :t30:
انا مالى
هو انا جيت جمبك
مش عارفة ليه طالبة معايا امثال :smile01*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الى على راسه بطحة :t30:*
> *انا مالى*
> *هو انا جيت جمبك*
> *مش عارفة ليه طالبة معايا امثال :smile01*


 
حولتى قسم امثال 
احسن بردوا :t30:
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> حولتى قسم امثال
> احسن بردوا :t30:
> ههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههه
يا واد متخلينيش ادعى عليك الهى يقع عليك سقف قسم وانت قاعد فيه
الهى تتخبط فى موضوع
ولو ممشتش من هنا هحدفك بالمشاركات
يلا برة :11azy:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه يابنتى القساوه دى كلها 
عايزه تحدفينى بمشاركه 
هههههههههههههه 
هخرج بس علشان ما ابوظش الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايه يابنتى القساوه دى كلها
> عايزه تحدفينى بمشاركه
> هههههههههههههه
> هخرج بس علشان ما ابوظش الموضوع ​



*ايون كدة :smile02*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات مهمة اخت جيلان
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *معلومات مهمة اخت جيلان
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*



*شكرا كليم متى على تشجيعك​*


----------



## sherifma2003 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اول واحد فى القائمة معاة 62 مليار دولار والاخير معاة 2.1 مليار دولار

انا مستغرب اية اللى تقدر تشترية وانت معاك 62 مليار مش تقدر تشترية وانت معاك 2.1 مليار ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

sherifma2003 قال:


> اول واحد فى القائمة معاة 62 مليار دولار والاخير معاة 2.1 مليار دولار
> 
> انا مستغرب اية اللى تقدر تشترية وانت معاك 62 مليار مش تقدر تشترية وانت معاك 2.1 مليار ههههههههه



*هههههههههههههه
بس بردوا كل واحد بيمشى حسب كمية الفلوس الى معاه ومهما الانسان اصبح غنى هيفضل محتاج يزود رأس ماله
شكرا يا شريف على مرورك *


----------



## fns (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اوعدنا يا رب
شكرا جيلان على موضوع احباط النفس ده


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اوعدنا يا رب
> شكرا جيلان على موضوع احباط النفس ده



*هههههههههه
الحال من بعضه*


----------



## قلم حر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اٍن شاء الله , قريب و نشوف اٍسمك بينهم .

شكرا للاٍحصائية المميزه .


----------



## جيلان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> اٍن شاء الله , قريب و نشوف اٍسمك بينهم .
> 
> شكرا للاٍحصائية المميزه .



*ههههههههههه
اه يا اخويا وماله
مافيش حاجة بعيدة عن ربنا
ده اخر واحد معاه 2.1 مليار دولار :11azy: ( حقد طبقى ) :smile01
مش حاجة يعنى*


----------

